# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Joshua Willis

## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have cast Carla Bonner's real-life son Harley to play a new regular character on the soap.

Harley, 21, has landed the role of Brad Willis's teenage son Joshua and will appear on screen from the middle of the year.

Carla, better known as Ramsay Street favourite Steph Scully, confirmed the news on her Twitter page today (February 18).

She told her followers: "arghhhhh seems my news broke .. Yes my boy Harley has joined the cast!!!"

The 39-year-old added: "He's a hottie & I'm not being biased."

Meanwhile, The Saddle Club actress Ariel Kaplan has signed up to play Brad's teenage daughter.

Neighbours chiefs announced the return of Brad earlier this month as part of the show's drive to refocus on family units. Former Home and Away star Kip Gamblin is taking over the role of Brad.

As well as his two children, Brad will be arriving on Ramsay Street with his wife Terese, played by Rebekah Elmaloglou.

The Willises are expected to join screens in early June in Australia and three weeks later in the UK.

Carla, meanwhile, will be back on screen for a guest return as Steph in a few weeks' time.

----------


## Katy

She's got a 21 year old son. I would never have thought that as I thought she was only about 30 .

----------


## LostVoodoo

> She's got a 21 year old son. I would never have thought that as I thought she was only about 30 .


I was just thinking that!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> She's got a 21 year old son. I would never have thought that as I thought she was only about 30 .


I was just thinking that!

----------


## thestud2k7

she is 40 this year

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Carla Bonner has said that her son Harley did not cheat his way into acting.

Bonner's real-life son Harley, 21, has been cast to play a new regular character on the soap.

Harley will play the role of Brad Willis's (Kip Gamblin) teenage son Joshua and will appear on screen from the middle of the year.

However, Bonner has insisted that her son has earned the Neighbours role himself. 

Speaking to the Herald Sun, she said: "It's very exciting. I'm so proud. Harley wanted to be an actor at a young age. But I said he had to finish school first.''

"It's given him a sense of accomplishment, rather than cheating his way into the system.''

The Willises are expected to join screens in early June in Australia and three weeks later in the UK. Brad's wife will be played by Rebekah Elmaloglou.

Carla, meanwhile, will be back on screen for a guest return as Steph in a few weeks' time.

----------


## tammyy2j

This is him

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Harley Bonner has now been filming as Joshua for almost three months. The 22-year-old actor had a prior connection to Neighbours as his mum is Carla Bonner, better known as Steph Scully.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Harley to hear some early hints on what we can expect from Joshua and the Willises.

How did the role in Neighbours come about?
"My agent called me and said there was a regular role coming up on Neighbours that he wanted me to audition for. And I admit, I was hesitant at first. As much as it was a fantastic opportunity, I was conscious of it looking like I was following in mum's footsteps, and I'll be honest, I would really prefer to be seen as my own person. 

"Anyway, my agent, who was very aware of how I felt, convinced me that this was really worth pursuing. When I was shortlisted, I was super excited and then I was offered the role, so it was a relatively smooth process."

When did your interest in acting develop? 
"It's funny, I couldn't pinpoint when I actually decided I wanted to be an actor, and then I was looking back on my Grade 6 yearbook where each student had to say what their career ambition was, and mine said tennis player or actor so it was pretty early on. 

"However, mum wouldn't let me get an agent or start working until I had finished Year 12. She was very firm on that - education comes first. So when I finished my final year at high school, I then enrolled at drama school full-time."

How has Carla reacted to your casting?
"She is so excited, probably more excited than I am and I'm incredibly excited! She is a very proud mum, it's nice."

Did she give you much advice about life at Neighbours? 
"She said it was a great training ground, and if you make it work here, you can make it work anywhere because it is such a fast turnaround. You pump out so much in a short space of time, and there is so much to memorise. 

"However, I always thought that was how you worked in this industry from watching mum when I came into the studio and ran lines with her at home, so it wasn't a complete surprise."

What was your first day on set like and were you nervous? 
"My first time on set was filming the opening titles, and this was the first time we had all been together in front of a camera. It was nerve wracking because here we were pretending to be a family unit, and we had just met!"

How would you describe the character of Joshua?
"Joshua is 17 and he is a driven guy, he has his goals set and he's not going to let anything get in his way. He gets on really well with his parents - they have a great family unit which is pretty clear when they come on screen. 

"We've clicked really well as actors as well as characters. It was funny when we first met, as the family dynamic of the Willises was quite similar to the way we were in person."

How well does Joshua get along with his twin sister Imogen? 
"The way it was written is we get along really well, but the scripts would say otherwise! We are always at each other, but we have a sort of love-hate relationship. It's never that intense that we hate each other, but Imogen really likes to niggle him and tell him how things should be done. And he ends up thinking, 'You're my sister and I love you, but at the same time you drive me nuts!'"

We've recently seen the Turners arrive as a family with a lot of secrets. Do the Willises have some secrets too?
"We are part of the Turners' secret. The biggest front that the Willises portray is that 'we're the perfect family', and viewers will soon see there are cracks…"

Do Joshua and the Willises receive a warm welcome from the neighbours?
"It's a very positive reception because when we rock up there is an incident that happens, and I can't give anything away, but they pitch in to help and it's a nice introduction."

A lot of Joshua's promo images are with Amber Turner. Could a romance develop between them? 
"Hmmm, there's not a lot I can say now but there is a bit of a connection, but I'm not sure where it will go!"

Aside from the family, which characters on the street has Joshua been interacting with the most? 
"More recently, Chris Pappas, Amber and Susan Kennedy."

We know that the Willises move onto the Street. Where will they be living?
"Part of his mother's deal with working at Lassiter's is accommodation, so they take over one of the residences - however, I can't say which one yet!"

Former Home and Away stars Kip Gamblin and Rebekah Elmaloglou are playing your on-screen parents. Have they given you much advice about the soap world?
"I think it's been a while since Kip and Bec worked on a show as fast-paced as this, so it hasn't so much been advice, but more working off each other as we discover more about the characters. They have been awesome 'parents'!"

Who have you made friends with on set? 
"Oh, everyone! I knew James [Mason] before starting here, we were gym buddies. And of course I already knew all the established cast from when mum was here."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours regular Mason Turner faces an angry showdown with newcomer Josh Willis on UK screens next month.

Josh becomes aggressive when he discovers that his twin sister Imogen is in the early stages of a romance with Mason (Taylor Glockner).

With Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) still feeling ignored by her family, she tries to stir up some controversy by publicly kissing Mason in front of her mother Terese.

While Terese is far too busy to notice, Josh (Harley Bonner) does spot them and heads over in a fury to warn Mason off.


Â© Channel 5
Imogen and Mason get to know each other.



Â© Channel 5
Josh isn't happy with Imogen and Mason.



Â© Channel 5
Imogen tries to calm Josh down.


Although Imogen remains defiant in the face of her brother's disapproval, she later comes to the realisation that Mason is still in love with Kate Ramsay (Ashleigh Brewer).

Deciding that she doesn't want to be second best, Imogen breaks up with Mason - leaving the door open for him to pursue Kate again.

Mason is initially unsure whether he wants to get back with Kate, fearing that he can never compare to her old flame Mark Brennan. However, when his boss Lucas Fitzgerald urges him to man up, Mason decides that it's time to make a go of things with Kate.

As Mason and Kate catch up, it's not long before they're sharing a kiss. Unfortunately, with Kate still feeling guilty over her one-night stand with Kyle, she soon leaves Mason baffled by pulling away. Will he ever get to the bottom of her mixed signals?


Â© Channel 5
Kate and Mason talk things out.



Â© Channel 5
Kate and Mason seem close to a reunion



Â© Channel 5
Kate is confused about her feelings.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 9 and Thursday, July 11 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Neighbours, Josh Willis fears that he's missed his chance to reunite with ex-girlfriend Amber Turner.

It's clear that there are still strong feelings between the pair following their break-up, but Josh's twin sister Imogen is adamant that they should remain apart to prevent further heartbreak.

When Amber (Jenna Rosenow) attends a party down at the lake, Imogen urges her to move on from Josh by pursuing a new love interest.

Amber is reluctant to take her friend's advice, but when she sees Josh (Harley Bonner) seemingly flirting with another girl, she decides that it's time for her to go on the rebound too.

Just as Josh finally gets away from the girl who's pursuing him, he's stunned to spot Amber kissing another guy, Clay Blair. Has he lost Amber for good?


Â© Channel 5
Amber gets to know Clay


Amber kisses Clay
Â© Channel 5




Â© Channel 5
Josh is shocked that Amber has moved on

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 7 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

he needs acting lessons he is terrible

----------


## Dazzle

> he needs acting lessons he is terrible


He's dreadful, isn't he?  The guy playing Mason gets a lot of stick for his acting, but I think he's far better than Josh (not that that's saying much!).

----------


## Perdita

Over on Neighbours, Josh Willis reacts badly as his parents try to take control of his life.

Josh (Harley Bonner) has been banned from seeing his on-off girlfriend Amber Turner as a result of the recent Robbo dramas. Brad and Terese also feel that he doesn't need an added distraction on top of school work and swimming training.

Coming up with a solution of his own, Josh announces that he is quitting school.

Josh believes that this is the perfect way to move forward as it will give him plenty of time to concentrate on his swimming career and Amber.

After listening to his son, Brad seems ready to let him find his own way in life, but Terese struggles to accept Josh's decision. Will she back down and let Josh make his own choices?

Susan tries to mediate with Terese, Brad and Josh.
Â© Channel 5
Susan tries to mediate with Terese, Brad and Josh.


Josh tries to explain himself.
Â© Channel 5
Josh tries to explain himself.


Susan explains Josh's decision to leave school.
Â© Channel 5
Susan explains Josh's decision to leave school.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Josh Willis will face more challenges in the upcoming weeks as his relationship with Amber Turner hits another hurdle.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Harley Bonner - who plays Josh - about the couple's latest drama, his time on Neighbours and the future for the Willises.

How are you enjoying your role on Neighbours?
"I have been here about eight months now and I love it. Every day is different and I couldn't ask to be in a better place right now. It is great."

How did the role come about? 
"I have an agent and I just did the same as every other actor. You audition hundreds of times and you only get a handful of gigs. This role happened to come up and I thought it would be a really good opportunity. It is a good time in your life to be at this point, so I went for it and happened to get it."

Was it nerve-wracking coming into the show as the son of Brad Willis who was already a well-known character?
"Well, I didn't really know much about Brad before, other than the fact that he looks completely different now! I didn't feel much pressure. I thought the other Brad was kind of dumb and I didn't want to play my character as dumb, so I thought I would make him more like Terese. But no, there wasn't a whole lot of pressure really."

Are you pleased with the way that fans have responded to Josh and the Willis family?
"Yeah, I think the fans have responded well to them. You always get your haters but that isn't what I like to focus on. I don't look at comments on Facebook pages and stuff like that because you don't want that sort of stuff in your mind. If you haven't got control of yourself then that could really eat you up, especially if you are an insecure sort of person."

Many of your storylines are revolving around the Amber and Josh relationship. Do you think they make a good couple? Are you optimistic about their future?
"I think they make a horrible couple. They are constantly fighting and breaking up. They are totally dysfunctional and I don't know what I feel about their future. I don't know whether I am hopeful or whether I am just going to go with it, like I think Josh is."

They have had quite a turbulent time already - do you think they genuinely love each other? 
"Yeah, I think they do. They definitely do. It takes you back as it is a teenage love. I recently separated with my teenage love - we had been together for four years and three months, so I have something to compare it to."

What is it like working with Jenna [Rosenow], who plays Amber? 
"I can't stand her! [laughs] No, I do really enjoy working with her. She's good."

There's a story coming up where Josh shares a kiss with a journalist called Ruby and then he hides it from Amber. What can you tell us about that storyline?
"Ruby comes in as a journalist for the West Waratah paper and I think there is a real connection there, well, so I thought. But apparently Ruby was just using Josh to get a story and they end up kissing, but it was really just to get him nice and close - she is a tactical journalist."

Josh is obviously an elite swimmer and he always had quite a lot of attention from his parents because of it. Do you think that Imogen's eating disorder has changed the family dynamic a bit? 
"Yeah, that story was great. It was an interesting one to play and a great topic to tackle. It has changed the dynamic I think. It shook the family and made them think 'what is going on?' and 'now we have to change the way we have always been'. I don't know whether it was a case of Imogen being neglected but because Josh has such a massive goal, they wanted to help him. If Imogen had the goal, they would be putting in just as much effort with her. It wasn't neglect."

Are you hoping that we meet Josh's other sister Piper soon?
"Yeah, I can't wait. I can't give away too much but there could be one or two more..."

As viewers, we've always had the feeling that there are some big secrets at the heart of the Willis family and the Turner family, so are we going to see some big revelations in the near future?
"Indeed you will! There is big storyline coming up for Brad and Lauren but I don't want to give away too much. You will have to wait and check it out."

Could this have an impact on Josh, and his relationship with Amber?
"Yeah, it will impact on Josh I suppose. It could definitely impact on him and Amber, but I don't know whether or not it will. It definitely could though."

In the long-term, are you pleased about what is coming up for Josh?
"Yes! Well, Josh wouldn't be pleased for what is coming up for Josh but Harley is pleased about what is coming up for Josh. It is fun tackling certain avenues of your character's life and deeper parts of them."

Are pleased about what is coming up for Neighbours in general? 
"Yeah, I am pleased about what is coming up - I think the show is doing really well."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Josh Willis suffers a shock collapse at his 18th birthday party later this month.

Josh (Harley Bonner) and his twin sister Imogen enjoy a joint celebration at the new-look Waterhole bar, but the night takes an unexpected turn once the drinks start being served.

After Josh has consumed just a single glass of champagne, he soon appears tipsy and collapses in the middle of the party.

While the initial fear is that the teen's drink could have been spiked, all becomes clear after tests at the hospital reveal that Josh is alcohol intolerant. How will he react to the news?

Josh celebrates his birthday
Â© Channel 5
Josh celebrates his birthday

Josh, Amber and Imogen have fun at Josh's party
Â© Channel 5
Josh, Amber and Imogen have fun at Josh's party

Josh collapses at the party
Â© Channel 5
Josh collapses at the party

Karl checks on Josh
Â© Channel 5
Karl checks on Josh

Josh is unconscious 
Â© Channel 5
Josh is unconscious

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, May 22 and Friday, May 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## LostVoodoo

First ever drink of alcohol at an 18th birthday party?! They wouldn't try that in a British soap ;-)

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Neighbours, Josh Willis is horrified when he discovers that school troublemaker Jayden admires him for attacking Chris.

Josh (Harley Bonner) is desperately trying to make amends for punching Chris (James Mason) and leaving him with lasting injuries. 

After seeking some advice from his former girlfriend Amber Turner (Jenna Rosenow), Josh offers to help out at the garage, without Chris's knowledge.

While he is there, Jayden and his group of friends start hanging around and admit their admiration for Josh over how he punched Chris.

Josh is horrified by what he hears and later confides in Amber that he hates the idea of being hailed a hero for doing something so awful.

Although Amber isn't sure what he can do about it, Josh comes up with an idea and later heads to see Chris, needing his help, but will Chris be willing?

Jayden and his mates are impressed with Josh.
Â© Netflix
Jayden and his mates are impressed with Josh.


Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 28 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## gillyH1981

*King hit fallout
Josh's good intentions backfire.*

This week in Neighbours, Josh seeks to make up for the punch that landed Chris in hospital. "His guilt about what he did to Chris is eating him up," Josh's portrayer, Harley Bonner, 23, explains. Disaster strikes when Josh has an accident at the garage Chris (James Mason) works at.

While racing him to hospital, Brennan (Scott McGregor) agrees to lie about the accident. Josh doesn't want anybody knowing he was trying to help Chris. But keeping secrets is tough. After Chris and Nate's (Meyne Wyatt) lack of sympathy towards Josh, Brennan lets slip with the truth.

"We see Josh try to make amends by doing this stuff for Chris," Harley says, "he realises he's only doing it to ease his own guilt."

Nate tracks down Josh and tells him he just has to accept the consequences of his actions.

Will Josh ever be forgiven?



*Source: TV Week 20th October 2014*

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Ramsay Street, disaster strikes for Josh Willis while he is working at the garage in order to help Chris Pappas.

Since punching Chris (James Mason) and leaving him with a brain injury, Josh (Harley Bonner) has been determined to make amends for his actions.

Wanting to make life easier for Chris, Josh keeps his distance from him in order to respect his wishes. Later, when Chris's job at the garage comes under threat, Josh quietly steps up to save it, agreeing to work there instead.

Amber (Jenna Rosenow) is touched by Josh's self-sacrificing behaviour as Chris remains in the dark about Josh's actions. However, when Josh has an accident whilst working on a car, has his life just become even more difficult?

Josh has an accident.
Â© Channel 5
Josh has an accident.

Josh is in danger.
Â© Channel 5
Josh is in danger.

Josh is left injured.
Â© Channel 5
Josh is left injured.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 11 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours teen Josh Willis will kiss his former girlfriend Amber Turner next month as the pair continue to grow closer. 

Josh (Harley Bonner) has struggled to move on following his split with Amber (Jenna Rosenow) and has recently confessed that he is still in love with her.

Although Amber is battling with her own feelings for Daniel Robinson and comes close to reigniting their romance earlier in the week, Josh remains unaware of this as he becomes adamant to win his former girlfriend back. 

Josh and Amber continue to grow closer as they work together to decipher the mystery of a dead body in an old photograph they found, leaving Josh with renewed hope that a reconciliation is on the cards.

Amber and Josh share a moment.
Â© Channel 5
Amber and Josh share a moment.

After Paige persuades Amber and Imogen to host an impromptu pool party, it gets off to an awkward start when Daniel is the first to arrive. 

When Daniel later spies Amber and Joshua sitting together, immersed in a private conversation, his jealousy increases and he makes his excuses to leave.

Although Imogen tries to reassure a devastated Daniel that there is nothing going on between Amber and Josh, Daniel lashes out at her, leaving her upset.

Later, whilst still at the party, Amber and Josh bond over the mystery photo after Josh stays back to help clean up. As the pair share a moment, Josh takes the opportunity to kiss her, but how will Amber react? 

Josh and Amber kiss.
Â© Channel 5
Josh and Amber kiss.

Josh kisses Amber
Â© ITV
Josh kisses Amber

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, February 12 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours fans can expect a surprising new love interest for Josh Willis as he develops a romantic connection with Danni Ferguson.

The pair will share a kiss on UK screens next month, but the new relationship won't be welcomed by everyone.

Danni was recently responsible for the hit and run accident which killed Matt Turner, but viewers will see Josh (Harley Bonner) become sympathetic towards her as he knows how much she regrets her terrible mistake.

As the pair get together for a coffee, they realise they have much in common and they confide in each other about their respective problems.

The friendship takes a romantic turn when they kiss, but Josh's ex-girlfriend Amber Turner is appalled when she catches them together.

Amber can't believe that Josh is interested in the woman who was responsible for her father's death, but whether her objections will make any difference to Josh remains to be seen.

----------

badirene (21-04-2015), tammyy2j (21-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is this the same Danni who had the abusive stalker ex boyfriend who Brennan helped get rid of and he was a suspect in Kate's death

----------


## lellygurl

Yep!

----------

tammyy2j (22-04-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

It wasn`t that long ago where Josh was pining over Amber.
I wish Danni had run him over instead of Matt, he`s such a selfish character.
 :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2015), lizann (21-04-2015), tammyy2j (22-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Is this the same Danni who had the abusive stalker ex boyfriend who Brennan helped get rid of and he was a suspect in Kate's death


 did she ever get with brennan sounds better match for him than naomi

----------


## lizann

> Is this the same Danni who had the abusive stalker ex boyfriend who Brennan helped get rid of and he was a suspect in Kate's death


 did she ever get with brennan sounds better match for him than naomi

----------


## Perdita

While Imogen struggles with her feelings, her brother Josh is also attempting to move on from his own unrequited love for Amber Turner.

Forced to come to terms with the fact that Amber and Daniel are having a baby together, Josh (Harley Bonner) will start to get closer to Danni Ferguson, who was the driver responsible for Matt's death. 

When Josh and Danni get together for a coffee, Amber (Jenna Rosenow) is furious to see the pair spending time together given Danni's involvement in Matt's demise.

Josh, who has made past mistakes of his own, feels he can relate to Danni and as they share their problems, they realise how lucky they are to have found each other.

Josh and Danni kiss
Â© Channel 5
Josh and Danni kiss

As their companionship starts to turn romantic, the pair share a kiss, unaware that Amber has seen them. Although Josh tries to explain himself, Amber is deeply hurt and questions why he had to pick Danni of all people.

However, Josh stands his ground with Amber and explains that Danni made a mistake and that doesn't make her a bad person. 

Josh also takes the opportunity to remind Amber that she has no say in his personal choices anymore, leaving her stung. Is there more to her anger than meets the eye?

Amber is devastated by what she sees
Â© Channel 5
Amber is devastated by what she sees

Amber is devastated 
Â© Channel 5
Amber is devastated

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, May 14 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Josh Willis will face another tough choice between money and morals on Neighbours when he receives an indecent proposal from someone surprising.

The former swimmer is working as an exotic dance act with Aaron Brennan when he catches the eye of local councillor Sue Parker.

Sue is attending a birthday party with some friends when she watches Josh and Aaron's racy performance and likes what she sees.

Feeling down about her failing marriage, Sue later seizes a private moment to slip Josh her card and asks him to give her a call - leaving him stunned as he realises that he's just been propositioned.

A horrified Josh initially declines the offer, but he later starts to reconsider as he knows Sue's money could help to support his ex-girlfriend Amber Turner and their unborn baby.

Weighing up his options, Josh eventually confides in his old flame Naomi Canning about his dilemma.

Naomi is intrigued by Josh's juicy gossip as she has a score of her own to settle with Sue, so can they come up with a way to turn this situation to both of their advantage?

Neighbours airs these scenes next week on Eleven in Australia and mid-August on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

badirene (28-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours teen Josh Willis will be left with some thinking to do later this month when he receives a rather surprising indecent proposal.

Josh (Harley Bonner) has teamed up with his friend Aaron Brennan as an exotic dance act when he catches the eye of local councillor Sue Parker.

Sue is attending a birthday party with some friends when she watches 'The Heat's first professional performance and is impressed by what she sees.

After a successful night entertaining the women of Erinsborough, Josh is then left stunned when Sue approaches him while he is alone packing up.

Aaron & Josh perform at the cougar night for Sue's birthday
Â© Channel 5
Aaron & Josh perform at the cougar night

Aaron & Josh perform at the cougar night for Sue's birthday
Â© Channel 5
Aaron entertains at the cougar night

Lonely and unhappy about her failing marriage, Sue slips him her business card and asks him to give her a call.

Realising he has just been propositioned, Josh decides to decline Sue's offer and focus on the more important matter of Amber's test results, which will determine whether or not their baby has a fatal diagnosis.

After receiving good news at the hospital, Josh then takes Amber out to celebrate, but his mood dampens when Amber later reveals, via her online identity, that her baby's father is a good person but hopeless with money. 

Aaron & Josh perform at the cougar night for Sue's birthday
Â© Channel 5
Sue propositions Josh

Aaron & Josh perform at the cougar night for Sue's birthday
Â© Channel 5
What will Josh decide to do?

With his pride hurt, Josh then reconsiders Sue's offer but worries about Amber's reaction if she was ever to find out.

Josh then decides to turn to his old flame Naomi Canning regarding his dilemma, but will she help Josh reach a decision about what to do?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 17 and Tuesday, August 18 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Harley Bonner has teased a new romance for his character Josh Willis in a behind-the-scenes video.

Upcoming scenes will see Josh take his latest conquest Courtney on a camping trip in a bid to move on from his ex-girlfriend Amber Turner, who is currently expecting his baby.

https://youtu.be/yoUahujuOMA

Courtney is played by Emma Lane, who is actually the real-life girlfriend of Travis Burns - known to fans as Tyler Brennan.

Viewers will remember that Tyler had a brief fling with Imogen Willis earlier in the year, and Bonner was quick to make light of the amusing situation, due to his own real-life relationship with Ariel Kaplan.

He joked: "Emma is actually Travis Burns's real life girlfriend and you know that my real-life girlfriend is Ari, who plays Imogen, and you know those two had to kiss. 

"It's really funny because now I get to have a little bit of revenge because I'm kissing her. It's a really normal life we lead."

Neighbours airs Angie's return episode on Monday, August 31 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3jur2CZWJ

----------

badirene (26-08-2015), Dazzle (26-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Josh lets Amber leave Erinsborough without him but can he cope with the heartbreak?
With Amber moving away, Josh faces his daughter leaving with her. As he decides he wants to go to Brisbane too, will Amber agree?
After some words of advice from Lauren - talk it through with Amber! - Josh approaches his baby-mamma and explains he wants to go with her because heâs afriad heâll never connect with Matilda if he says behind.
Touched by his vulnerability and knowing how much this means to him, Amber tells him sheâs happy for him to join them.
Thinking this is the green light to be a family in every sense, a thrilled Josh gets caught up in the moment and kisses Amber! How will she respond?
Well, sheâs not happy and Josh tries to explain it meant nothing, that he just got carried away. Knowing how he really feels about her, the new mum refuses to believe his excuses and starts to worry about his confused feelings and his recent depression.
Making a difficult decision, she tell Josh that she thinks itâs better if he doesnât accompany them to Queensland, leaving Josh with no alternative but to accept her decision.
Lauren and Brad are stunned and Brad tries to persuade his son that heâll regret if if he misses out on Matilda growing up. Knowing he has to put Amberâs feelings before his own, though, Josh refuses to fight it.
As Amber says goodbye to her family at a small gathering, Josh arrives just in time to see the woman he loves and their little child, drive out of his life...
Brad reaches out to his son, urging him to reconsider and follow Amber. Despite Josh admitting he still loves his ex, he insists she doesnât feel the same about him and itâs the right thing for him to stay. 
Brad still isnât giving up and persists in trying to make Josh see heâs making a massive mistake. He offers advice but the fraught father canât take it any more and cracks. As he explodes at Brad, itâs clear Josh isnât coping. Can anyone help him through this?
What happens next?
Brad continues to try and support Josh but will it be enough?

All About Soap Magazine

----------

badirene (28-12-2015), binky321 (28-12-2015), Dazzle (28-12-2015), MiriBee (29-12-2015), Pantherboy (28-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (28-12-2015)

----------


## binky321

Since the birth of his daughter, Matilda, Josh has been struggling to get the hang of being a dad and it doesnât help that heâs still very much in love with Amber. 

Fearing that heâll never connect with his daughter if Amber and Matilda move to Queensland, Josh asks if he can come too. Touched, Amber agrees but is shocked when Josh gets carried away by the moment and kisses her.

Though Josh tries desperately to explain it meant nothing, Amber thinks otherwise. Sheâs concerned heâs not dealing with his post-natal depression and is confused about his feelings. Will Amber change her mind and stay or leave Ramsay Street without him?

*Credit TV Soap*

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

josh leaves to be closer to matilda

----------


## LauBuch

Ok, I gotta say, for someone who has criticised Harley's acting ability in the past, that death scene was actually pretty good and very emotional! Well acted by everybody I thought!

----------

Carrieb4 (05-04-2016), eni294 (06-04-2016), lizann (05-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (05-04-2016), Splashy (05-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016), tammyy2j (05-04-2016)

----------


## binky321

It was brilliantly acted hard not to get emotional watching, all the acting was really powerful from all the Willis'  :Clap:

----------

Carrieb4 (05-04-2016), eni294 (06-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (05-04-2016), Splashy (05-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Ok, I gotta say, for someone who has criticised Harley's acting ability in the past, that death scene was actually pretty good and very emotional! Well acted by everybody I thought!


 i agree

----------


## lizann

> Ok, I gotta say, for someone who has criticised Harley's acting ability in the past, that death scene was actually pretty good and very emotional! Well acted by everybody I thought!


 i agree

----------


## Splashy

Was Josh the annoying bloke talking over Adeles singing  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The acting was fine and it was definitely emotional, but I thought Josh's "deathbed" scene went on far too long and involved too many of his loved ones, so the overall emotional effect was diluted for me.  I definitely didn't want or need to see Paige, Amber or Matilda there.

Don't get me started on Josh and Karl deciding to let him sacrifice himself, and the fact he could talk at all - let alone at length - with a pierced lung!

----------

tammyy2j (05-04-2016)

----------


## Topaz

I certainly got emotional but I do agree, it did go on far too long.

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), lellygurl (06-04-2016), tammyy2j (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I certainly got emotional but *I do agree, it did go on far too long.*


I'm glad it wasn't just me who felt that way.  :Smile:

----------


## LauBuch

> The acting was fine and it was definitely emotional, but I thought Josh's "deathbed" scene went on far too long and involved too many of his loved ones, so the overall emotional effect was diluted for me.  I definitely didn't want or need to see Paige, Amber or Matilda there.
> 
> Don't get me started on Josh and Karl deciding to let him sacrifice himself, and the fact he could talk at all - let alone at length - with a pierced lung!


Understandable! 
Soaps aren't known for their accuracy, so I put that aside  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha I blame the use of an Adele song for the emotions  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neighbours_fan

I think Harley who played josh did really well in that scene. It made me cry and I don't really get emotional when watching sad scenes on TV. Just a shame that Adele singing over the top of josh saying his last words made it hard to hear him.

----------

eni294 (06-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (05-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think Harley who played josh did really well in that scene. It made me cry and I don't really get emotional when watching sad scenes on TV. Just a shame that Adele singing over the top of josh saying his last words made it hard to hear him.


Yes, Adele spoilt that!  I wanted to hear every word.  Not too long at all for me, and so glad Josh got to speak to so many loved ones.  Must have been a great comfort.  Superb acting from all.  :Smile:

----------

eni294 (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Was Josh the annoying bloke talking over Adeles singing


No, not at all.  No need for her, and so loud!  Nice to hear Editors played though.  Makes a pleasant change.

----------

Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> No, not at all.  No need for her, and so loud!  Nice to hear Editors played though.  Makes a pleasant change.


I thought all the music was too loud, it was like they were saying "LOOK HOW WE GOT THE RIGHTS TO ACTUAL MUSIC SO WE'RE JUST GOING TO THROW AWAY THE DIALOGUE WE DON'T CARE!" 

Also, I hate hate hate Zayn's solo stuff, so I wasn't impressed with that addition  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## meagan82

Australian episode had no music... it was the right amount of goodbyes but I thought Imogen was to cold for her normal character she only seemed to care about Daniel.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (07-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> Australian episode had no music... it was the right amount of goodbyes but I thought Imogen was to cold for her normal character she only seemed to care about Daniel.


Agree completely about Imogen... was a bit disappointed in that... I loved that scene Harley was awesome 😊

----------

eni294 (07-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (07-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought the actresses who play Terese and Piper did the best acting

----------


## Carrieb4

Josh's death scene was very emotional (I cried) but I was expecting more from Imogen and a bit more of a break down from Brad and that hasn't happened yet..

----------

Dazzle (10-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Josh's death scene was very emotional (I cried) but I was expecting more from Imogen and a bit more of a break down from Brad and that hasn't happened yet..


Not everyone does break down.  I can tell he's suffering though.  After Doug died he just looked numb with pain.  To me Imogen seems a ruined character now.

----------

badirene (18-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Not everyone does break down.  I can tell he's suffering though.  After Doug died he just looked numb with pain.  *To me Imogen seems a ruined character now*.


I think the actress knows her time on the show is coming to an end and rather than throw in everything you have, she's done the complete opposite, which is disappointing because she's shown herself to be quite a talent sometimes.

----------

badirene (18-04-2016), Topaz (11-04-2016)

----------


## hollie

I agree it was very sad.  :Sad: 
I can't believe at first Imogen buggered off with Daniel and left Josh, I know she wasn't aware of how bad things were, but still you don't leave a family member in a situation like that. :S

It must have been very emotional with filming those scenes for Carla to watch, I know it's only acting and not sure if she was around at the time, but he's her son.  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016)

----------


## hollie

.

----------


## Perdita

> .


If you use the Go Advanced option then it posts just once  :Smile:

----------

hollie (18-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It must have been very emotional with filming those scenes for Carla to watch, I know it's only acting and not sure if she was around at the time, but he's her son.


I've read (can't remember where) that Carla would only watch Josh's death scenes when Harley was with her so she could see he was safe and well in reality.  I imagine it would be very traumatic to watch a loved one "die" on screen.

----------

hollie (18-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

We've still not quite recovered from the tragic scenes in Neighbours where Josh Willis (Harley Bonner) was killed. However, it seems one cast member took their time watching the episode.

His mum Carla - who plays Steph on the soap - finally sat down to watch the heartbreaking moment Josh died after the hotel boiler room explosion at Lassiters and was very emotional.​

Being the lovely son he is, he recorded her reaction and put it on the internet for everyone else to see.

At least he gave her a hug as she was crying her eyes out.

Bonner played the role of Josh for a three-year stint from 2013, but is now pursuing new career opportunities away from ​Neighbours​

_CanÂ´t have been easy bless _

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), hollie (18-04-2016), Pantherboy (17-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The video clip mentioned above is on Harley's Instagram page:

https://www.instagram.com/harleympbonner/

----------

badirene (18-04-2016), hollie (18-04-2016), meagan82 (18-04-2016), Pantherboy (17-04-2016), Perdita (17-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

See Imogen Willis break down at Josh's funeral in first look at Monday's episode

She's among a number of Josh's loved ones who pay their last respects today.

​Neighbours fans can expect more tears and turmoil today (April 18) as Josh Willis's loved ones gather for his funeral.All eyes will be on Josh's twin sister Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) when she gives a heartbreaking eulogy at the emotional service, paying tribute to her late brother and promising to honour his memory by savouring every moment of her own life.Hit play below for a first look at Imogen's touching speech ahead of today's episode:

While the Willis family are hoping that the funeral will bring them closure, there's a huge spanner thrown into the works when Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) arrives to pay his own respects.

With Paul still under suspicion of causing the deadly explosion that killed Josh, Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) can't cope with his unwanted presence and lashes out. Will this cast a shadow over the family's chance to say goodbye to Josh?

Josh was killed as part of Neighbours' Hotel Death Trap week earlier this month.

Imogen will also soon be leaving the soap alongside her boyfriend Daniel Robinson (Tim Phillipps) as they depart for a new life in Los Angeles together after getting married.

----------

hollie (18-04-2016)

----------


## hollie

Thank you Perdita, I shall go advanced from now on.  :Smile: 

Aww I just watched the clip, thought it would be really upsetting for her. :'( I figured that's why she wouldn't have been at the funeral either, seeing as they had an open coffin and was showing loads of pictures of him.  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016), Perdita (18-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Must say I'm really sick of hearing how Josh saved Daniel's life!  He didn't.  What would be the point of letting Daniel die?  It wouldn't have saved Josh.  Wish Daniel wasn't leaving anyway though.  Seems such a waste!  I know he's getting married, but I still see it as a waste.

----------


## Dazzle

> *Must say I'm really sick of hearing how Josh saved Daniel's life!*  He didn't.  What would be the point of letting Daniel die?  It wouldn't have saved Josh.  *Wish Daniel wasn't leaving* anyway though.  Seems such a waste!  I know he's getting married, but I still see it as a waste.


I sort of agree but he did tell Karl to move the pillar (or whatever it was) to save Daniel even though he knew it would possibly kill him.  I just find the whole scenario silly because it would have been the experts in the rescue services who made that decision not Josh (or Karl).  Plus, I don't find Josh deciding to save someone else at the expense of leaving his daughter fatherless in any way heroic.

I agree about Daniel. I found it hard to believe he was really leaving when I first heard about it, but it does appear now that Tim Phillips is going.  I wonder if it was his decision to leave?

----------

eni294 (19-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I sort of agree but he did tell Karl to move the pillar (or whatever it was) to save Daniel even though he knew it would possibly kill him.  I just find the whole scenario silly because it would have been the experts in the rescue services who made that decision not Josh (or Karl).  Plus, I don't find Josh deciding to save someone else at the expense of leaving his daughter fatherless in any way heroic.
> 
> I agree about Daniel. I found it hard to believe he was really leaving when I first heard about it, but it does appear now that Tim Phillips is going.  I wonder if it was his decision to leave?


I doubt it really.  He always seemed in it for the long haul.

----------


## Dazzle

> I doubt it really.  He always seemed in it for the long haul.


That's what I think too.

----------


## eni294

Not sure if the video of Josh was posted already.  Couldn't find it here then hope not:

Watch Josh in 'heaven' below ;)

https://m.facebook.com/NeighboursOnE...d=190062823350

I just came accross a bit 'transplanted' faces of Harley and Ariel Have they changed so much in America? ;)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BE-zBjTOMv0/

----------


## eni294

Is poor Josh being blamed for being 'in heaven' ;)





*Happy Mothers Day to all real and fictional Mums,  Moms,  Mommies,  etc. Celebrating Mother's Day today!*  :Heart:

----------

Paula_ (08-05-2016), Ruffed_lemur (08-05-2016), Vikki (08-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

Joshua Wills and family 



Last day of filming for Harley

----------

